# Animation Speichern! - Image Ready



## scell (12. Februar 2005)

Hallo...
Ich habe eine Animation erstellt und möchte diese speichern, doch leider funktioniert das nicht ganz...
Also wenn ich unter Datei - Optimierte Version Speichern unter mache und das als GIF specher ist das nicht animiert! Auch wenn ich das Bild im Browser Teste ist es nicht animiert!
Aber ich habe ganz sicher eine animation ich kann sie auch abspielen es sind 20 Slices (oder sowas) !
Was habe ich den falsch gemacht? Bitte um Hilfe!


THX SCell


----------



## scell (12. Februar 2005)

Leute ich habs geschafft!

Die dinger hab ich gemacht


----------



## Elisa9 (12. Juni 2006)

Bin beim Suchen auf Deinen Beitrag gestossen und waere froh, wenn Du mir sagen koenntest, wie Du es geschafft hast. Danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Juni 2006)

Hi,
so am rande was ich mal falsch gemacht hatte war das Animationen im Browser nicht erlaubt waren. Wenn du den IE hast einfach unter Extras>Internetoptionen>Erweitert>Multimedia und da gibts dann Animationen für Webseiten erlauben anklicken. Ist bei einigen Sicherheitseinstellungen deaktiviert.
Beim FF weiß ich das jetzt nicht so genau aber auch irgendwo in den Einstellungen  .


----------



## Elisa9 (13. Juni 2006)

Vielen Dank fuer Deine Antwort. Mal schauen, ob die Animation in Powerpoint auch "laeuft".


----------



## Elisa9 (13. Juni 2006)

Weisst Du, warum's bei mir nicht funktionierte? Eigentlich zum Lachen. Es wäre schon lange gegangen. Man muss, wenn man die Animation in PowerPoint einfügt, zur Präsentationsansicht wechseln; da bewegt sich die Sache dann. Tja, man lernt immer dazu.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Juni 2006)

Ähm, von Powerpoint hattest du nichts gesagt gehabt.


----------



## Elisa9 (13. Juni 2006)

Da hast du recht. Ich wollte die Animation von Anfang an für Power Point. Jedesmal  wenn ich sie dann importierte, bewegte sich das Bild nicht. Mein Fehler war jedoch nur, dass ich nicht in die Präsentatinsansicht wechselte - dort funktioniert's perfekt...
Danke trotzdem


----------

